# FSWP Proof of Funds



## saadiatosif (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

I want to know that if I show my property in home country for proof of funds, will I need to get the property evaluated or the face value written on the property ownership will work? Moreover, if i get Canadian PR based on this property, will I have to pay tax on this property in Canada?

If we show money in our bank account and there are sudden deposits in bank and then we get the statement, will it be taken wrong?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

As far as I know...they need liquid cash for one person it shud be 11k ans dor 2 ,14k.

You have not earned that money, they thats for tax ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The amount needed:
Proof of funds – Federal skilled workers

From the Document Check List (included in your FSW application):
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5612E.pdf


> Provide proof of unencumbered and readily transferable funds in a convertible currency available for settlement in Canada:
> • current bank certification letter; or
> • evidence of savings balance; or
> • fixed or time deposit statements.


You can only count the money in when it's available, so if you depend on that money, you will first have to sell the house... (I would never do that, as there is no guarantee that you will get a visa)


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Solution ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> Solution ?



The solution is to have the cash in hand and not try to rely on assets that are not liquid.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

colchar said:


> The solution is to have the cash in hand and not try to rely on assets that are not liquid.


Yup....make sense , thanks for advice


----------

